# Official 4e "Monster Builder"



## MerricB (Oct 1, 2008)

Described in this update from Randy Buehler:

*Bonus Tools Update*

"Later this month we’ll be adding a 3rd Bonus Tool to the website and it’s the most ambitious one yet: a monster builder. It automates the monster creation system in the DMG, crunching all the numbers so you can concentrate on the creative half of monster design. Instead of tracking all the factors that go into a monster’s stats, especially its attacks, you can let the Monster Builder handle all that for you. It covers standard monsters of any role from level 1 to 40.

"Like the popular Encounter Builder, the Monster Builder is another bonus tool designed by Jonathan Tweet specifically because he needs it for his personal 4E campaign."


----------



## Kishin (Oct 1, 2008)

...

...

I am already salivating.

This may be the most useful tool of the set!

Great news.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Oct 1, 2008)

Now that sounds awesome, I hope it works out well.


----------



## Rechan (Oct 1, 2008)

Pleaase, Asmor did this months ago.

Let's see if it's got more than just Asmor's with a pretty coat of paint.


----------



## greyscale1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep, Asmor nailed this completely and totally. I can't really see them doing a much better job, but I still hold out a little hope.

It would be neat if it had a way to build and balance abilities, etc too. Thats the only real big addition they could make.


----------



## Rechan (Oct 1, 2008)

greyscale1 said:


> It would be neat if it had a way to build and balance abilities, etc too. Thats the only real big addition they could make.



Yes!

Here is my dream: a database of monster abilities. Not their stat blocks, but individual powers. That way you could mix and match. Couple that with a guide telling you how (maybe a rating system "Power X is 1 point, power Y is 3 points, max is 5 points or the monster might be too powerful; elites have 7 and Solos have 9"). 

Otherwise, we need some sort of iguidelines on making balanced abilities given that exception-based design can be really game-breaking. If anything, there might be role violation when you slap a brute's damage output with a soldier's lock-down capabilities, etc. Just look at the Needlefang Drake, for instance.


----------



## Kishin (Oct 1, 2008)

Rechan said:


> Pleaase, Asmor did this months ago.
> 
> Let's see if it's got more than just Asmor's with a pretty coat of paint.




I apparently missed this; Didn't Asmor do the encounter generator?

Anyway, he's officially my hero.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 1, 2008)

Rechan said:


> Yes!
> 
> Here is my dream: a database of monster abilities. Not their stat blocks, but individual powers. That way you could mix and match. Couple that with a guide telling you how (maybe a rating system "Power X is 1 point, power Y is 3 points, max is 5 points or the monster might be too powerful; elites have 7 and Solos have 9").
> 
> Otherwise, we need some sort of iguidelines on making balanced abilities given that exception-based design can be really game-breaking. If anything, there might be role violation when you slap a brute's damage output with a soldier's lock-down capabilities, etc. Just look at the Needlefang Drake, for instance.




The level of powers should be relatively easy to figure out - take the monsters level, and adjust by +/-5, as you are supposed (the range you can "safely" adjust the monsters level)

The harder part seems to be balancing a set of powers - I don't think there is a general "safe" approarch.


----------



## Rechan (Oct 1, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The level of powers should be relatively easy to figure out - take the monsters level, and adjust by +/-5, as you are supposed (the range you can "safely" adjust the monsters level)



There's more to powers than just the hit and damage.

Take for instance the Shadar-Kai witch's ability to reduce someone's LOE to 2 squares. How "powerful" is that? How about the Goblin Hexer's Stinging Hex and it's "Move and take damage"?

Also, status effects are not created equal. Are knocked prone, weakened and dazed equal to one another? If not, then let's say you have three attacks, each one causes the condition. If knocked prone is weaker than dazed, then should the knocked prone one do more damage? 

Those types of questions.


----------



## charlesatan (Oct 1, 2008)

Rechan said:


> Pleaase, Asmor did this months ago.
> 
> Let's see if it's got more than just Asmor's with a pretty coat of paint.




I like Asmor's stuff but there's still room for improvement. There are still some things that his Monster Generator can't do (which I fix by modifying the final output in a word processor/web design program). And then there's the minor quibble of spacing...


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 1, 2008)

There is a lot in that update...may need another thread....(oh, and that would be nifty, or at least could be).


----------



## Asmor (Oct 1, 2008)

charlesatan said:


> I like Asmor's stuff but there's still room for improvement. There are still some things that his Monster Generator can't do (which I fix by modifying the final output in a word processor/web design program). And then there's the minor quibble of spacing...




The thing to remember is that I'm only one person, and not a very creative person... If you want my program to do new things or do things better, you need to let me know! I can't guarantee that any requests will be implemented, but the users are the biggest source of inspiration for me, so please don't hesitate to email me if you've got suggestions (email's the best way to do this because I keep track of feature suggestions and bugs that way...)

itoltz@gmail.com

And thanks to the rest of you for the kind words. If nothing else, though, if they can provide a web-based program then that's a boon to users of linux and macs since my program only runs on Windows (though it's starting to look like it might be feasible to fix it up to run under Mono on Linux soon...).

I'm also very curious to see how they do everything.

And finally, see this page where I've got a total of 7 different 4th edition tools available.


----------



## Mercule (Oct 1, 2008)

Rechan said:


> Pleaase, Asmor did this months ago.
> 
> Let's see if it's got more than just Asmor's with a pretty coat of paint.



With all due respect to Asmor for creating a good tool: So what?

A good tool is a good tool.  If WotC wants to add something similar to their suite of toys made available to us, that's great.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 1, 2008)

Rechan said:


> There's more to powers than just the hit and damage.
> 
> Take for instance the Shadar-Kai witch's ability to reduce someone's LOE to 2 squares. How "powerful" is that? How about the Goblin Hexer's Stinging Hex and it's "Move and take damage"?
> 
> ...



And I think there are no universal answers for this. Hence the later part of my post.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 1, 2008)

Rechan said:


> Pleaase, Asmor did this months ago.
> 
> Let's see if it's got more than just Asmor's with a pretty coat of paint.




I am pretty sure than less than 1% of DND players have heard of Asmor's tools. In fact, I am pretty sure that the number is much lower. So while the news doesn't mean much to us (that would be the regulars of ENworld), taken in a larger context, it is great news for DND players.

At least that is my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Asmor (Oct 1, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> I am pretty sure than less than 1% of DND players have heard of Asmor's tools. In fact, I am pretty sure that the number is much lower. So while the news doesn't mean much to us (that would be the regulars of ENworld), taken in a larger context, it is great news for DND players.
> 
> At least that is my opinion.
> 
> Cheers




So what you're saying, if I'm reading correctly, is that the world would be a better place if I were more famous.

I agree whole-heartedly. 

Seriously, though, you're absolutely right. Regardless of how their program stacks up against mine, it will be immensely more popular, and that's the important thing. It pains me to think of how many people might never stat up a monster because it seems like too daunting a process or because they don't think they'll be able to get it to look right.

With the right tools, you could play 4e without the monster manual. It really is quick and simple to create a monster.


----------

